
Coils: Clojure web framework - Immortalin
https://github.com/zubairq/coils
======
zubairq
Thanks for posting. I'm the author here. What is the thing you find
interesting in Coils?

~~~
Immortalin
RAD CRUD development

~~~
zubairq
Yep, rad crud development is exactly what Coils is for! :)

~~~
Immortalin
You should add a GUI builder to it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9872020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9872020)

~~~
zubairq
yes, that is a possiblity. I want to get the core product stable first
however. If I do make a GUI builder I would want to make it like PowerBuilder

~~~
Immortalin
Visual Basic 6 :D

